

Test load speed of your pages and identify trouble spots with Visual Round Trip Analyser - davo11
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd188562.aspx?pr=blog

======
MikeW
Dupe :) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=349078>

~~~
davo11
oops :-(

